# Bright Pink Hoodie for DTG Printing?



## phowell23 (Aug 16, 2014)

Does anyone know of a brand that makes a good 90/10 or 100% cotton pullover hoodie in a bright pink to be used for DTG printing?

Just like the Heliconia color for the 50/50 Gildan 18500 Heavy Blend hoodies? I can't seem to find anyone anywhere.

Color example: Heliconia Pink | 50/50 Blend cotton polyester t shirt

Thanks!


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

American apparel


----------



## phowell23 (Aug 16, 2014)

binki said:


> American apparel


I looked at American Apparel in the past but they don't have any pullover hoodies in that color. They only have zip-up hoodies. Do you have a link to one?


----------



## treefox2118 (Sep 23, 2010)

If it's for ladies, J. America works well.

https://www.ssactivewear.com/ShopNow/Item.aspx?ID=1868&ColorStyleID=31402

It's 100% cotton.

We also print on the Comfort Colors ladies line, which is 80% cotton: https://www.ssactivewear.com/ShopNow/Item.aspx?ID=365&ColorStyleID=19440

Comfort Colors is way expensive but a really nicely build hoodie.


----------



## g.lupo (Aug 20, 2007)

Cotton heritage, but supplies are usually low


----------



## phowell23 (Aug 16, 2014)

g.lupo said:


> Cotton heritage, but supplies are usually low


Thanks! Will definitely check these out.


----------



## tchandler52 (Sep 17, 2012)

It looks like all of cotton heritage hoodies are 80/20 are these ok for direct 2 garment printing ?


----------



## ceesiren (May 6, 2014)

tchandler52 said:


> It looks like all of cotton heritage hoodies are 80/20 are these ok for direct 2 garment printing ?


I don't know if this will work, but it's bright pink and 100% ringspun cotton, so it might:

http://www.sanmar.com/sanmar-servlets/CatalogBrowser?swatchsearch=yes&id=9832428&prodimage=imglib/catl/2014/f8/887L_hotpinkneonyellow_model_front_072014.jpg&swatch=Hot%20Pink%2F%20Neon%20Yellow&top=Y[/URL]


----------

